# ordered the s&w body guard



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

well i ordered me a new s&w body guard semi auto yesterday. anybody have one? i havent shot one yet but it feels a heck of alot more comfortable than the ruger lcp and some of the other compact 380`s. i wish they would come without the laser but oh well.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have sold a few of them. For a pocket gun, I like it. I personally don't care for the laser. But overall, I think it is a okay handgun.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

My wife has a .380!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*t-rex*



T-REX said:


> My wife has a .380!


 
i know she does. she pulled it on me the other night while you were at work. then she realized who i was and let me in the back door as usual.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Damn your lucky she won't even let me close to the back door she said it's to big !!!!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*yeah*



T-REX said:


> Damn your lucky she won't even let me close to the back door she said it's to big !!!!


 
and u fall for that excuse everytime don`t you.


----------

